# Build your own REAL Pulse Laser Gun at Home!



## TheHomebrewGuru (Jul 14, 2011)

All right guys here is goes. I just finished my REAL PULSE LASER PISTOL project, now featured on hackaday.com (http://hackaday.com/2011/07/10/how-to-build-your-own-pulsed-laser-pistol/). This isn't one of those wimpy ones, and I'm posting a FIRST EVER tutorial on how to make a pulse laser pistol. It is recommended that you first watch the training video below. Thanks!

VIDEO-------------------


PICTURES----------------











HOW TO BUILD-----------
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Real-Ray-Gun-at-Home-1/


----------

